# Diy drip feed oiler for cutting fluid



## celsoari (Jun 5, 2020)

how i made my shopmade drip feed oiler for cutting fluid:





Greetings from Brazil
Celso Ari


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 5, 2020)

Nice work. You sent me down to the shop to dig out my spare drip oiler - bigger than the ones on my big lathe. It would be especially useful for parting.


----------



## celsoari (Jun 7, 2020)

Hawkeye said:


> Nice work. You sent me down to the shop to dig out my spare drip oiler - bigger than the ones on my big lathe. It would be especially useful for parting.



without a doubt, it will serve very well for parting

cheers 
Celso Ari


----------



## Tim9 (Jun 7, 2020)

Nice job. Maybe add an adjustable ball valve so you can meter the amount of oil. Some drip feeders have an adjustment needle valve in the top. Just seems like a lot of oil passing through.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 8, 2020)

I can see the adjustment on top of the one in the picture. Same as all of mine. The straight-knurled knob on top rotates to adjust the drip rate, as seen through the small window in the pipe below the tank.

I got the mount made for mine today. There was quite a leak around the bottom of the glass, so I took it apart to seal it. It'll be good to go tomorrow.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 8, 2020)

I got the leak fixed. The oiler was a larger spare that came with the Storebro Bruk lathe. Didn't know what to use it for until this thread. Thanks.
I made a slide-out mount for the magnetic base. I this position, it can be placed above a particular feature, such as a parting cut.



By moving the mount to the carriage, I can direct the oil to the cutter as it moved down the work. The steep, angled cut on the end of the tubing gives a more reliable drip than a straight cut did.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 9, 2020)

This exactly what I have been thinking about for parting. Need to find a drip oiler now.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jun 9, 2020)

They're around.
I've got one mounted to the carriage of the lathe, and another not-yet-mounted on the mill (using the indicator-mounting hole on the BP head). Those plastic coolant nozzles thread right on. as do all your standard pipe fittings.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Sep 3, 2020)

I made a jerry rig for one of those one of those on a project many years ago, still have it buried somewhere 
so I could make a better version, gonna hafta dig it up and refine it, thanks for the reminder..................


----------

